# I've seen lots of sigs this style floating around...



## sconethief (Aug 23, 2008)

like the ones this guy has
Where do you get em/make em???? could ya please help a bro out??


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's called a userbar. I think there's a site that has a collection of them.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 24, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> It's called a userbar. I think there's a site that has a collection of them.


Userbar.com
When you get loads, then go to ubdesigner.com/  and they make it animated.
Then you need to host it somewhere... and your done!
In terms of making them, use a layer control and its 4 layers.
1st layer (top)
"glass effect" layer, its the shiny bit. Transparency.
2nd layer:
The Text layer: this is the text, it NEEDS to be small and white with a black border
3rd layer: the image layer. transparent image goes here.
4th layer, the base/background layer.
Its where the background pattern/color goes.

Here are the ones I made:


























hope I helped!


----------

